# APR Presents 1.8T EA888 Gen 3 ECU Upgrades for the MQB Platform!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_18tsi_gen3_mqb.html

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the Generation 3, 1.8 TSI and TFSI engine as found in the MQB platform vehicles. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.

The ECU’s Continental SIMOS 12.x engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.










APR's Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque across the entire power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases turbocharger boost pressure and optimizes cam timing, ignition timing, lambda and more to produce higher output. Using APR’s proprietary high-speed data logging suite, the calibration team closely monitored the effects of these changes to help ensure an enjoyable driving experience.

APR’s ECU Upgrades provides an excellent leap in horsepower and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. This results in an exciting and powerful upgrade, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world!

*APR ECU Upgrade:*










APR’s ECU upgrades are one of the best horsepower-per-dollar modifications for the new 1.8T engine. The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 298 ft-lbs of torque and 251 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 97 ft-lbs of torque and 81 horsepower.

APR Stage II ECU Upgrade is designed to work with APR’s upcoming Exhaust Downpipe and is a free upgrade for APR Stage I customers. When combined with APR’s Intake System, peak power and torque figures grew further to 256 horsepower and 304 ft-lbs of torque. While peak power did not increase by much, the additional hardware allowed the turbo to spool faster and power carried better towards redline, resulting in up to 16 horsepower more. 

The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle. Using advanced GPS measuring devices, APR’s engineers conducted several acceleration tests. During the 0-125 mph sprint, the APR Stage I equipped vehicle finished 22.048 seconds sooner that stock and the APR Stage II equipped vehicle was an additional 3.112 seconds earlier!

*Acceleration Enhancements:*









Beyond horsepower and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle has been reduced.

*Fuel Economy:*









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved.

*Speed Limiter:*









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun.

*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track.

*Torque Management:*









Torque management plays a big role in how the vehicle feels and preforms, especially during moments of low gear, rapid acceleration. Typically front wheel drive vehicles suffer from excessive wheel spin during these moments due to the massive amount of torque on tap from the ECU upgrade. APR’s ECU Upgrade uses advanced torque management routines to help reduce wheel spin and maximize forward acceleration so the driver can focus on enjoying the additional torque and power on tap.


*Power Report*

*Stage 1*









*More Charts:*

Power at the Wheels | Power at the Crank | Gain over Stock - 87 AKI Octane
Power at the Wheels | Power at the Crank | Gain over Stock - 91 AKI Octane
Power at the Wheels | Power at the Crank | Gain over Stock - 93 AKI Octane

*Stage 2*









*More Charts:*
Power at the Wheels | Power at the Crank | Gain over Stock - 93 AKI Octane

*APR ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

170 HP & 180 FT-LBS - Stock - 87 AKI As Reported by VAG	
175 HP & 203 FT-LBS - Stock - 93 AKI as Measured by APR
234 HP & 268 FT-LBS | +60 HP @ 4,500 RPM & +68 FT-LBS @ 3,750 RPM - APR Stage I - 87 AKI 
242 HP & 282 FT-LBS | +70 HP @ 4,500 RPM & +82 FT-LBS @ 4,300 RPM - APR Stage I - 91 AKI 
251 HP & 298 FT-LBS | +81 HP @ 4,400 RPM & +97 FT-LBS @ 4,200 RPM - APR Stage I - 93 AKI 
256 HP & 304 FT-LBS | +85 HP @ 4,350 RPM & +103 FT-LBS @ 4,250 RPM - APR Stage II - 93 AKI 

_- APR recommends and tuned with Sunoco GT 260 for 100 AKI mode and Sunoco GT 260 Plus for 104 AKI mode. Never use lower octane than specified by the mode.
- Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by VW. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
- Reported wheel figures measured using a Dynapack Dynamometer with a US Spec 2015 MK7 Golf Tiptronic, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures are estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results may vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, other variables and other modifications._

*Acceleration Testing*

Dyno testing is a great way to gauge power increases over the entire rev range but may not translate to real world performance. Through GPS based acceleration testing, APR’s Engineers were able to verify increases made on the dyno translated to a faster and quicker vehicle on the street. Please note the factory speed limiter was removed for the stock acceleration tests.










The results were astounding. By simply adding the APR Stage I ECU upgrade, the 2015 Golf Tiptronic test vehicle completed every test quicker than the stock vehicle by a large margin and even bested our own stock MK7 GTI DSG results with ease. 0-60 MPH times were reduced by 1.101 seconds while the 62-124 MPH occurred in less than half the stock vehicle’s time at 16.758 seconds or 19.9 seconds sooner! Acceleration tests were conducted all the way to 125 MPH, which was completed in 23.637 seconds with APR stage 1 software and 45.685 seconds with the stock software.

Utilizing APR’s Stage II software with the APR Intake System and APR Downpipe, the gap between stock and modified grew even further. Once again, the APR Stage II equipped Golf was faster in every test, and showed excellent improvements over the APR Stage I equipped vehicle. Most noteworthy was the 0-125 MPH sprint, which was completed 25.161 seconds faster than stock. At the standard US bus length of 45 feet, the APR Stage II equipped vehicle finished the 0-125 MPH test with the stock vehicle an astonishing 8.55 bus lengths behind! Even more impressive was the fact this test was completed in under a half mile (.464 miles), while the stock vehicle needed 1.2 miles of runway to complete the test!






_- Data collected at the same location with a US Spec 2015 Volkswagen Golf Tiptronic via a Racelogic P-Box with ASR disabled, sport mode, and automatic redline shifts. Stage II tests were conducted with the APR Intake and APR Downpipe installed. The stock speed limiter was removed in stock mode to enable testing at higher speeds. Results will vary depending upon location, environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, shift points, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, weight, tires, other modifications and more._

*The APR Development Difference*

*APR DirectPort Programming:*









APR's proprietary DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, can gain direct access to APR's latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled and reverted to the factory unmodified stock software file at any time!

*APR ECU Explorer:*









APR's proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR's Calibration Engineers exceptional access to the vehicle's entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by many tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR's ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It's capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second.

*APR ECU Composer:*









APR's proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR's Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for many tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level with APR's Quick Flashing. APR's Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU in seconds, rather than waiting lengthy periods of time between each flash, making testing various changes much easier.

*APR ECU Assembly:*









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this often allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate without the need for external manual controllers.

*Application Guide*

Audi A3
Seat Leon
Skoda Octavia
Volkswagen Golf

5 Speed Manual
6 Speed Manual
6 Speed Tiptronic
6 Speed DQ250 Wet Clutch S-Tronic
6 Speed DQ250 Wet Clutch DSG
7 Speed DQ200 Dry Clutch S-Tronic
7 Speed DQ200 Dry Clutch DSG

1.8 TSI Transverse
1.8 TFSI Transverse

CJSA & CJSB
CNSA & CNSB
CXBA & CXBB

*Price* $599.00

_- Please note, while APR tries to keep the application guide up to date, new vehicles, engine codes, transmissions and other deatils may not be listed in the guide above.
- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- The first three letters of the vehicle's engine code are typically written on white bar code sticker on the side of the engine.
- Please note, VAG issues many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECU part numbers may be temporarily unavailable when new parts or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU box code and revision is known, availability can be checked by calling APR, or visiting an APR dealer. Typical turnaround time for new ECU box code and revision is quick. Please contact APR for details._

*How to Purchase*









Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment. Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle's ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*









All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*









All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Software is now available in all markets!


----------



## David KH (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Software is now available in all markets!


Is it possible to tune online?


----------

